# BIG JIM broadhead.....



## sawtooth (Jun 26, 2010)

hey people! been away from here for a little while, i hope all is well with all of my friends...
    Chase and i were at Big Jim's the other night shooting the bull and kicking some stuff around when Jim showed us one of his new broadheads.... and for those of you who like BIG broadheads, here it is... the vented one is 350gr. and the non-vented is 400gr..(i think) 
      anyway, these things are BIG.. they spin true and should make a  gi-normous hole.. 
  in the pictures, there is a muzzy phantom and a wensel elite 125, for comparison..


----------



## devolve (Jun 26, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 26, 2010)

Are they for sale yet Jim?


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys, these broadheads are awesome. These 2 broadheads were prototypes that Big Jim was testing so they were not hardened. Jim said they flew really well and me and Dendy were pokeing holes in paper with them to see what kinda hole they would leave and all I can say is the holes were gigantic. I think Jim will have them for sale really soon.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, that IS a big broadhead! I would guess you would have to put them on the ends of 7595's with those head weights. Reckon how many of them suckers would fit into a quiver.

I like the vented one the best. Looking forward to any field reports on them.


----------



## fountain (Jun 26, 2010)

them thangs weigh as much as my finished arrow almost!
they look good.  how wide are they?


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 26, 2010)

Let the big dog eat!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 26, 2010)

Gonna need a big quiver.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jun 26, 2010)

Okay- for the record- the vented is 300g and the non vented is 400g. They have a cutting diameter of 1 5/8 and the pictures don't do them any justice. Vpa is making them for me and are doing a great job.  they should be ready before season. We will have some glue on and screw in available and still working on a two blade
Probably wont do many 400's. That is what I shoot up front so it flew well out of my set up. I will tell you that I shot that head at over 192 fps second and it didn't plain out to 23 yards and shot with my field tips. I only had a small target to shoot at and have not received a hardend head yet so I havn't tried it at any longer distances. 
We are still fine tuneing this and may opt for a 1.5" instead to drop the weight down some. These are machined from a solid steel rod. 

Hit a deer with this and it would be like pulling the drain plug!!
I'm going to call them "BigJim" for obvious reasons (people have always said I had a big Head).
Start thinking of slogans for the campaign. I will have a contest to come up with a catchy slogan and to the winners will be some free heads. 
Here are a couple that have been thought of over a libation or three:  When "BigJim hits them, they stay down!"  and  " What's in your Quiver?" (you know, like What's in your wallet?)

This is so much fun, it ought to be illegal or at least fatening.

bigjim


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 26, 2010)

BigJim Noggin Head...ain't no doubt...you'll see red.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 27, 2010)

i believe they all ready have an old song for your slogan," you don't mess with big jim"


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 27, 2010)

here you go- BIG JIM BROADHEADS; D.O.A.  (DEAD on ARRIVAL)
        that sounds good, when can i pick mine up?


----------



## KenSel (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome looking heads Jim!!!   

Big Jim broadheads - broadheads for the blind trackers!

or

Paint the forest red, shoot a Big Jim broadhead!

or

Paint the ground red, shoot a Big Jim broadhead!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 27, 2010)

Got Big Heads?  (Like "Got Milk?")
Get Big Jim's.

With Big Jim's Heads you can run but you'll only leave a blood trail...

You can run but with Big Jim's Big Heads you'll only leave a bloodtrail...


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 27, 2010)

I like "Big Jim's Big Head"


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 27, 2010)

WOW!

Big Bloodtrails with Big Jim's Broadheadheads!
or
Bust Bone with Big Jim's Broadheads!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 27, 2010)

The Big Jim, not stopped by bone!


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 27, 2010)

" the bigjim head- a "buffalo" killer"   heck i aint good at slogans but wanted to play anyway.......


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jun 27, 2010)

How much will they be? When can we place orders?
Thanks


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jun 27, 2010)

The B.J.B., the broadhead that scares BigGame!!

If ya cant get a shot, Scare them to death with BigJimBroadheads!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 27, 2010)

Big Jim Broadheads - " Bigger Is Better"

or 

" Heart Stoppers"

or

" The Heart Stops Here"

or

" The blood Trail Starts here"


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 27, 2010)

"Life's too short to shoot wimpy heads."


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jun 27, 2010)

"One shot, one drop" BIG JIM Broadheads, you won't need to follow a trail.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 27, 2010)

Big Jim broadheads, BECAUSE SIZE DOES MATTER!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2010)

"Drop em dead" with the Big Jim "Big Head"


----------



## coaster500 (Jun 28, 2010)

Big Jim Broadhead's the "LAST NAME" your Game will know


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 28, 2010)

With big jim broadheads you don't just shoot them, you cut them in half!


----------



## fountain (Jun 28, 2010)

he shaved/trimmed!!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 28, 2010)

Big Jim "Juggernaut"

Definition
juggernaut: a massive inexorable force, campaign, movement, or object that crushes whatever is in its path


----------



## Tailfeather (Jun 28, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Big Jim "Juggernaut"
> 
> Definition
> juggernaut: a massive inexorable force, campaign, movement, or object that crushes whatever is in its path


I like that.

Big Jim "Juggernaut"....You don't mess around with Jim.


----------



## DePhil (Jun 28, 2010)

Big Jim's Southern Pride (or whatever name you choose)-300 grains of hole cuttin', bone breakin', razor sharp broadhead.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice - guys, this is going well. Spoke with VPA today and should have a few heads hardened and on the way soon. 

thanks,bigjim


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 29, 2010)

Clay's got it man!!


----------



## GregoryB. (Jun 29, 2010)

Big Jim Broadheads, as tough as the Man himself !


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 30, 2010)

I think the "BigJim Juggernaut" has a fine ring to it.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jun 30, 2010)

Lets talk a little about the overall weight. I had considered downsizing the head slightly to 1.5" to reduce the weight. We are estimating that that will only reduce it by about 25 +- g. How many of you guys think that you could shoot the 300 g head? The glue on head should be a bit lighter. 
If it is reduced to 1.5", it would only be slightly larger than the snuffer. Now it is considerably larger not to mention that it is cut from a solid chunk of steel.
Give me some feed back on this fellas.
thanks,bigjim


----------



## Dennis (Jul 1, 2010)

Right now im shooting 225g up front but could go to 250 with out any problems. I would have to retune to go any heaver


----------



## DePhil (Jul 1, 2010)

I have already added Woody Weights to my 190 gr Grizzlies and 160 gr Snuffers to get me up close to 300 gr.  I would prefer glue on heads, but go easily go to aluminum for screw on heads.


----------



## gregg dudley (Jul 1, 2010)

Big Bad Jim!
Big Jim Big Boy!
Big Blade By Big Jim
Big Jim Blade
Big Jim Brute
The Brute By Big Jim

Big Jim Broadheads; Where EFOC meets Brute Strength.


----------



## kdcustoms (Jul 1, 2010)

I got 100g brass inserts w/175g VPA Terminators.  I would love to see the non-vented version at about 1.5 wide 275g


----------



## Son (Jul 1, 2010)

I remember a broadhead called, Butterfield brute. I like it, but couln't find em after one season of using the darn things. It was large and really made a hole.

I like big broadheads.


----------



## devolve (Jul 1, 2010)

Anything over 225 is to much for me, unless I go to a different spine arrow. And since I have 5 dozen fletched up I will stick with my 220's. But if you ever make a 200-225 I will be all about it!


----------



## shawn dooley (Jul 2, 2010)

some where around 160 wood b fine with me thats a HUGE broadhead


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 2, 2010)

unfortuneatley, we can't just make them to the weight we want without fluctuating the sizes.  KD- without the vents, that head wouldn't come down below 350g at 1.5".  If they are designed in the other sizes, they won't be any different than most of the other heads. The whole idea of this is to have a truly big broadhead. I am patiently waiting a two piece proto also. 
thanks, bigjim


----------



## KenSel (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm currently using 2 different arrow set-ups.  One is with 100gr. inserts and 175gr heads and the other is with 100gr. inserts and 250gr. heads.  I like glue-on heads because I can change the weight with different adapters to fine tune it for different set-ups.  Right now I'm using the Magnus I but I like the idea of a heavier head so I can use standard inserts and I like a bigger cut especially in a 2 blade.


----------



## RogerB (Jul 2, 2010)

I have one bow I am shooting 250 up front (to do so I am using a 125 head a 125 steel insert and since I can tune my side plate, I think a 275 would work great, but that is about my limit.

"Big Jim does it with a Big Head"
"Use a Big Jim and have a big head on the end of your shaft"


----------



## merican (Jul 4, 2010)

I also like juggernaut but here is my slogan try.


"Bleed em out with Big Jim's"
"Big Jim's, welcome to the blood pool."


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 4, 2010)

Who says you can't shoot a tomahawk out of a bow?  A blind man could follow that blood trail.


----------



## merican (Jul 4, 2010)

*A little old school.*

Registered trade mark Ricky Bobby inc.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow- How does a guy choose? We might have to elect an impartial judge. 

bigjim


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 6, 2010)

Right now I'm shooting 250 grain VPA with an 80 grain insert.  If you make that 350 grain beast, I'll make it work!


----------



## coaster500 (Jul 6, 2010)

JIMoserus Broadheads....

JIMnormus Broadheads....

Added to the website slide show


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jul 6, 2010)

coaster500 said:


> JIMoserus Broadheads....
> 
> JIMnormus Broadheads....
> 
> Added to the website slide show



Oh my... I just have to make a play off of this idea.

"Babcock-a -sourace" 
"Babcock-a-normus"

Too funny!


----------



## mountainarcher (Jul 8, 2010)

For Them to bleed thru,you need a hole BIG enough to see thru,BIG JIM BROADHEADS


----------



## pine nut (Jul 8, 2010)

"DRT Heads"...  Dead Right There heads by Big Jim.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 13, 2010)

*As an old music affectionado...*

I like the old song by Jim Croce... You Don't Mess Around With Jim

(_DISCLAIMER- This in no way should be taken as an inference to Big Jim or his broadheads... Just when I first met Big Jim a few years back, the name Big Jim has always gone back to the fact that you don't mess around with JIM!!! _

The two main characters are BiG Jim Walker and "slim" aka Wilie McCoy

so Why Not sumthin along the lines of Big Jim (broad head) on one and Slim McCoy (broadhead) on the other.... and then with the packaging

_You don't tug on superman's cape
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask off that old lone ranger
And you don't mess around with jim_

_Yeah you don't tug on superman's cape
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask off the old lone ranger
And you don't mess around with slim_



For the youngsters..... Here's the lyrics and a link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQrTGE4wwwA
You Don't Mess Around With Jim

Uptown got it's hustlers
The bowery got it's bums
42nd street got big jim walker
He's a pool-shootin' son of a gun
Yeah, he big and dumb as a man can come
But he stronger than a country hoss
And when the bad folks all get together at night
You know they all call big jim "boss", just because
And they say

You don't tug on superman's cape
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask off that old lone ranger
And you don't mess around with jim

Well outta south alabama came a country boy
He say i'm lookin' for a man named jim
I am a pool-shootin' boy
My name willie mccoy
But down home they call me slim
Yeah i'm lookin' for the king of 42nd street
He drivin' a drop top cadillac
Last week he took all my money
And it may sound funny
But i come to get my money back
And everybody say jack don't you know

And you don't tug on superman's cape
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask off that old lone ranger
And you don't mess around with jim

Well a hush fell over the pool room
Jimmy come boppin' in off the street
And when the cuttin' were done
The only part that wasn't bloody
Was the soles of the big man's feet
Yeah he were cut in in bout a hundred places
And he were shot in a couple more
And you better believe
They sung a different kind of story
When big jim hit the floor now they say

You don't tug on superman's cape
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask off that old lone ranger
And you don't mess around with slim

Yeah, big jim got his hat
Find out where it's at
And it's not hustlin' people strange to you
Even if you do got a two-piece custom-made pool cue

Yeah you don't tug on superman's cape
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask off the old lone ranger
And you don't mess around with slim


----------



## Hoot Owl (Jul 27, 2010)

Have you "Big Jim'd" a critter today !!!,
or "You gonna shoot that little broadhead or whistle dixie",
or  "Blood trails by BIG JIM, nuff said", or "Blind men love a Big Jim blood trail", or "Blood trails...... redefined", or Blood trails redefined.... "One passthrough at a time".


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 2, 2010)

The new and improved head should be here any day. Am told that the rest will be available for sale in about 2-3 weeks. 

will  have new pics in a day or two.

thanks,bigjim


----------



## pine nut (Aug 6, 2010)

Big Jim Broadheads..."Let The Big Dog Eat!"


----------



## Gordief (Aug 6, 2010)

keep'em " big", jim, we'll find arrows that work.


----------

